# 2011 "To-Buy" List



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

With time running out on 2010, what is on your 2011 To-Buy List?

My big planned purchase for 2010 was a Goodwear A-1 leather jacket. That was accomplished, along with several other significant purchases.

I actually plan to keep big purchases to a minimum this year. I do have one major buy that is on order, and should arrive by spring:

Alden Plaza shell cordovan wingtip boots from Leather Soul

I also need a good solid navy suit, so I'll likely keep my eyes open there

I'd like to add a few more CBD/soporific ties (a grenadine or two, etc.)

2011 might be the year for a Tiffany sterling engine turned buckle


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

Herring Rusland heavy brogue style with a Derby front


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I'm sure my list will evolve over the course of 2011. Right now, however, I'm thinking about getting a charcoal 3/2 suit. I only own two suits, one of which is more casual and the other is a Brooks Brothers navy 3-button darted model with--gasp!--pleats. I'd like to have a proper 3/2 sack suit, and figured that charcoal would be the most standard purchase, since I've already got a navy one.

Additionally, I'd like to get another tweed hat, this one brown, to complement my new brown Gloverall. The J. Press in Cambridge had a nice one. Perhaps I'll get it there. Or maybe the Andover Shop. I'd love a patch tweed hat.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

For the most part, I tend not to make these lists, as my wants are an ever-shifting target. My acquisitions tend to be whatever I thrift that's worth keeping and whatever other good deals I happen upon when the slush fund has money in it.

That said, a pair of BB #8 unlined LHS has been on my drool list for a while now. 2011 may the year that I finally give up on thrifting or Ebaying them and just pony up for a new pair.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I predict I will sell more than I buy in 2011, I'm going into frugal / minimalist mode. Going to wear the hell out of the stuff I have.


----------



## Mr. Snerd (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm building a wardrobe from the ground up, so I'll be getting the basics - starting with a navy 3/2 sack suit.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I have four pair of shoes on order that should be arriving over the next six months. I'm on the verge of canning my LLB and BB shirts and going all Mercer. Maybe a new summer sportcoat and some pants. Something to replace the G-9 I sent back.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Retirement year purchases*

2011 will be my retirement year. After 35 years of worrying about the next suit, tweed sportcoat, blazer etc. I'm going to be changing gears in daily attire and buying habits (I'm sure). At the present time, I have no major purchases in mind, however do see the liklihood of a travel blazer, either Orvis 3/2 (although darted ugh!) or an Anderson Little that has gotten so much love from this forum in the past year. Mrs. fishertw and I are planning a several week trip to England and Scotland in late Sept and I'll need the blazer then. Have also considered buying a Chrysalis country coat while in Scotland/England. 
Cheers, Tom


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I plan to get a deluxe relining of my favorite, 25-year-old topcoat, a reweave on a similarly aged BB navy flannel suit, which has a moth hole the size of a nickel on the back, and a long-desired pair of Le Chameau leather-lined wellies, and that's it, _IT! _except for a couple Brooks supimas, one pink, one blue, at the next sale, and a new felt fedora. But that's it as far as planned purchases go. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am looking to get 3 BB Supima OCBDs, a Barbour, Bass Weejun pennies, and some LLB duck boots. 

Always willing to pick up some sacks as well. Finally, I also need a Harris Tweed. Looking to thrift or ebay most of these.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The big ones:

Back-log of alterations/repairs
Rolex Explorer I
Duffel Coat
Alden LWB

I believe these will all be acquired by late summer. We all have to do our part to keep the economy moving.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm still working on getting a good baseline wardrobe, but this should do it:
Various alterations and repairs
A few new LE Hyde Park OCBDs
A few lighter weight BDs for summer
A couple more crewneck sweaters

and drumroll...
A pair of BB pyjamas

At that point, I know I am done


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

2010 was the year of the sweater for me, but I would still like to get maybe two made by the Simply Shetland people in the fall, some kind a marl, and maybe a heather aran. I could really use a few pairs of shorts. I know that's not much of a priority around here, but they get a lot of wear down here, and I do try to look presentable on the course. Hopefully, as finances permit, I will continue to build on my small but growing collection of sport shirts. Was at a family gathering over the weekend and there were two bb red uni stripes in attendance and I was wearing one of them. The horror. So anything I can do to weaken my dependence on them is a good thing. Really though, I could use a three month shopping vacation.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Solid navy suit
gingham slim fit shirts if anybody ever sells them again (different thread already, i know)
reload chinos (j crew)
unload chinos (baggy bills)
irish tweed walking hat for next fall
and a dress belt, cordovan color. Not sure where to get this. Possibly BB sale next week.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

As I just completed building my basic wardrobe in 2010, 2011 brings with it only a need to purchase a nice overcoat for when I wear my suits. My sole frivolous purchase will be another pair of Cleverly Semi bespoke shoes -- a mid year purchase at that.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I predict I will sell more than I buy in 2011, I'm going into frugal / minimalist mode. Going to wear the hell out of the stuff I have.


Me too. And with the Paypal slush fund I am going to buy a new pair of Alden shells. No eBay, no old Florsheims. Alden.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Lots of repeats of items I have but need more of, as I cull the losers and stock up on my favorites:

Tassel loafers
Penny loafers
Summer suit in khaki/tan
[Prep school] and [college] ties
Ribbon belts
Gray and cream wool socks
[Tweed] Hat for cold weather 
Alden plain-toe bluchers in cigar or #8
Navy cotton summer suit
3 white OCBDs [Mercer]
1 blue pinpoint button-down [Gitman? I love my other pinpoints of theirs]
~8 ties
3 pairs Bills khakis, M2 flat-front
5 tattersall/plaid/Viyella shirts, casual
Gray flannels
2 khaki shorts, flat-front

That's a long list (e-mailed to myself recently). Most of these will probably get bought in the next year and a half. Then it's the bar exam, and life, but thankfully, life in comfortable clothes.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Hopefully, a pair of shell LHS - most likely from BB
Perhaps, my first "real" suit - considering a Southwick MTM - it will be charcoal, most likely 3/2 sack
If the Mercer OCBD that I'm getting for Christmas is as nice as people say it is, a few of those for the casual wardrobe
Similarly, if the Bills M2s that are also under the tree work out for me, I'll transition (slowly) to those for my chinos - picking up what I can from the 'Bay and STP


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

replenish shoe collection- black and chile split toe bluchers, black bal, Sebago Clovehitch
1 or 2 Bookster hacking jackets
box pleated Urquhart kilt
3-4 new ties
2-3 new pants for sport jackets
cold weather coat
warm weather jacket 
Omega Planet Ocean chrono

the primary reason I joined AAAC was to avail myself of the communal knowledge before I began the shopping spree.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

blairrob said:


> the primary reason I joined AAAC was to avail myself of the communal knowledge before I began the shopping spree.


Ditto. AAAC has helped lift me out of sartorial ignorance, to a level of excellence equal to the amount contained in one of Trip English's pinky fingers.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Rolex Explorer I


A very nice choice- everyone seems to go for the submariner but to my eye the original Sir Edmund Hillary model is the quintessential Rolex. I'm still a few years away from mine, I'm afraid.

My wish list for 2011 includes a pair of Aldens in cigar. Not sure if it's going to be LHS or LWB but I am smitten with the color.

In actuality, I will be looking out for a 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket and a navy sack suit, preferably from J. Press.

-Jerry


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

AlanC said:


> I also need a good solid navy suit, so I'll likely keep my eyes open there


^^Me too. I like the BB Fitzgerald.

Also:

Suede double-monks
LL Bean Boots - Loungers (they don't make them anymore - Ebay)
Needlepoint belt (probably the )


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Dr. Mac reminded me: I'd really like to try a shirt from Mercer for the first time. I've just got so many shirts; it's hard to justify another. But a pink university-striped OCBD with a J. Press flap pocket sounds mighty tempting. I've just got to ask Mercer not to make the body so roomy.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Charles Saturn said:


> 2010 was the year of the sweater for me, but I would still like to get maybe two made by the Simply Shetland people in the fall, some kind a marl, and maybe a heather aran.


Ah, yes. I may also try to get a "real" Fair Isle sweater, perhaps a vest in the Prince of Wales (Duke of Windsor) pattern.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I've come a long way since joining AACC. Thanks to all of you for helping me learn and at times being the unseen support group to justify some serious eBay buying. Like many, I intially focused on getting more stuff. I need more stuff... oh look that's on sale... maybe if I bid late I'll get it for a steal. And so I did. 

What I find is that I wear only 20-30% of all these things. I have the basics of fall/winter (a good gray flannel suit, a solid navy suit, a POW plaid flannel suit, a hopsack blazer and a few nice tweed jackets) and summer (tan cotton and wool suits, a seersucker jacket, a few nice lighter weight plaid jackerts and a 3/2 BB navy blazer). So what to do in 2011? Sell off or Goodwill some of my collection to focus on what fits and what I enjoy. I have come to realize the folly of my "stuff obsession". Mea culpa. 

What do I still want / need?

A pair of brown and black Crockett and Jones Belgrave oxford shoes
A nice brown monkstrap, also possibly Crockett and Jones
A tuxedo, probably a shawl collar jacket and midnight blue instead of black
A few shirts to replace ones that really don't fit well, have shrunk or have collars that don't suit my face

That and I need to get back to regular exercise that I once had as part of my daily routine. I was happier, stronger and lighter when working out regularly. Too much of a focus on work in the last 2 years has taken a toll, and it's time to do something about that even if it is the dead of winter in Wisconsin. Damn, this is starting to sound like a New Years resolution...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Wisco said:


> A tuxedo, probably a shawl collar jacket and midnight blue instead of black


I can't really add another high ticket item to the 2011 list, but if the Mayans turn out to be wrong I will be adding something like this to the 2012 list. If the Mayans are correct I'll just have to die in whatever I already have.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

1. Barclay Dress Modern Waistcoat w/ lapels from Tartan Online
2. Mid Gray Herringbone Waistcoat w/ lapels, from a customer-service oriented company
3. Dragoons Sixth Regimental Bowtie (Henry) from R. Hanauer
4. Replace cheap worn-out white button down shirts with new ones!


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

They most likely won't arrive before year's end, so the Alden Kudu chukkas I ordered this weekend will be first on the list for 2011.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^You will like them!

1. LHS
2. Ravello Longwings
3. Nicer hangers for coats, shirts. Some sort of shetland/ winter woolens storage unit(s), maybe little cedar boxes or an antique chest....


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I predict I will sell more than I buy in 2011, I'm going into frugal / minimalist mode. Going to wear the hell out of the stuff I have.





Patrick06790 said:


> Me too. And with the Paypal slush fund I am going to buy a new pair of Alden shells. No eBay, no old Florsheims. Alden.


I'm in with these two.

Shopping, great thrifting luck, the exchange and ebay have helped me fill a wardrobe, but not build one.

I have plenty of great things to hold on to, but a lot of chaff to separate.
Such as stuff looks nice by itself, but not with anything else, like beautiful tweed patterns that don't go with any trouser color I own or ever plan to acquire.
The khaki, flannel and shirt herds could use some thinning as well.

I'm trying to simplify, get rid of my weejuns/sebagos/prl pennies and buy one pair of LHS. 
Trade my thrifted shell longwing collection in for some plaza last aldens, ect etc.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

The only thing I definitely plan to get are a pair of Alden monkstraps in shell. Everything else will depend on price/availability.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With my real needs are naught and my wants few, my procurement intentions for 2011 are as follows:

1. If LeatherSoul brings back those Alden Ranger Mocs, with the plantation crepe soles (preferably with the uppers crafted of Chromexcel, rather than shell cordovan), I will surely add a pair to my collection.

2. It is past time to replace a well used Khaki summer suit, that hangs in my closet. Fraying along the trouser pocket edges and cuffs, has been noticed by others. There is a fine line between being frugal and being miserly and the wife tells me I may have walked 'a bridge too far" in this suit! 

3. and finally, Pendleton Mills offers a shawl collar cardigan, crafted in a Southwest design motiff, that I seem to be 'jonesing for', greatly. Should I find that bad boy on clearance, in the next month or so, it will be mine!


----------



## Odin (Nov 25, 2010)

I am building my tie collection and have a Sam Hober tie on order. This should arrive the first week of January and if it works out I'll add a few more in 2011. I will also buy a pair of Alden 666's and one pair of shells. I still can't decide between LHS or LWB both are great shoes. If the iPhone comes out for Verizon then I will get one for me and one for my wife. The other "big" purchase is an automatic watch. I have just about decided on a Stowa Fliegler and will be pulling the trigger on that in a few weeks.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

On the alterations/repair front, I too have about three suits and maybe 4 pairs of trousers that need attention. That will go a long way in keeping money in my pocket and not on Madison Ave.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Odin said:


> If the iPhone comes out for Verizon then I will get one for me and one for my wife.


Amen to that.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I am hoping to buy a one-way ticket to Brazil.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm with EVT and Patrick that there's not much on the list - maybe a pair of Alden suede tassels late in the year. Otherwise, just what I find thrifting or that tickles my fancy on the thrift exchange.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I hear São Paulo is lovely this time of year.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

You gentlemen are to be commended on your vows to give your excess clothing to the poor (on the exchange and ebay, for a very reasonable price). One thinks of Thoreau, Tolstoy, and even, in this holy season, the very Pattern of Charity! You are the more to be commended, because your presence here argues that there is little precedent for this to be found in your past behavior!

[an attempted Johnsonian imitation as a Christmas card. Merry Christmas to all! ]


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Very good, Rambler. Got to pause for the clause, know what I'm saying? And yes I see great things happening for me, in the development of my personal character, which I know will grow stronger and more virtuous, and which I hope will be matched by concomitant fortune and the expansive admiration of my fellows, if not today, then very soon indeed, perhaps very early tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

My spending will definately be cut down for 2011, partially because my waredrobe is already complete, another because I'm trying to be more frugal. The focus will probably be on the high end goods to replace some of the older, and less quality items with some much higher quality ones. I'm thinking a few bespoke or MTM shirts and pants if I can find the right tailor, and a few more pairs of JL/EG/G&G shoes.

I've made a note to myself though that anything I will not be using at least once a week, I pretty much will not be buying. This especailly includes gagets and electronics where they gather dust. I ended up doing a massive spring cleaning, gave away a ridiciously amount of items my wife and I have "accumulated," and donated what was not taken.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

2011 will be a big year for me:

R.M. Williams boots
Winter-weight tweed suit
Filson or Barbour jacket
Seersucker jacket
A couple of shirts from Mercer and sons
Moleskin jeans in lovat
A couple of NOS items from O'Connells (shetland and viyella shirt)
A couple of pairs of Bills Khakis

Also, hopefully, a new job which, depending on location, might necessitate quite a wardrobe change.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

This year I was able to pick up two big wants: Barbour Beaufort and Alden AWW. For next year there isn't really anything that I need, although I would like to get a pair of shell ptbs. Other than that I'll take what comes, especially through thrifts and the exchange.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmmm
A replacement pair of Cole Haan Tuckers, a black Boinas Elosegui made beret, a classic penny loafer in black, not sure what maker. I'd also like to try some SF dockers too. New belts in black and brown leather.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Just thought of something else: A powder-blue leisure suit. They will be making a comeback in 2011, I am certain!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

2010 was a big year for me.

Only major purchase contemplated is a new suit. May try the O'Connells H. Freeman or go with Southwick Douglas MTM.

I told my daughter I would pick up a Penguin tie. I believe Press carries them.

That being said, I am sure there will be additional purchases.


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am going to pick up a good pair of GTH trousers. Perhaps Blackwatch or patch madras.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

Steel grey pin stripe suit 3 season weight, Navy 3 button suits in winter and 3 season weight, charcoal cashmere suit winter weight
AE Cambridge Black shell, ALden 974 Burgundy shell, Alden cigar shell LWB, AE strand in both black calf, and Brown Shell. A nice cologne.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> Very good, Rambler. Got to pause for the clause, know what I'm saying? And yes I see great things happening for me, in the development of my personal character, which I know will grow stronger and more virtuous, and which I hope will be matched by concomitant fortune and the expansive admiration of my fellows, if not today, then very soon indeed, perhaps very early tomorrow or the day after.


Well done, sir. You are a gentleman and an (ex) scholar!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Most likely another Press Shaggy Dog when they go on sale in August or the like, maybe some ravello shells, but thanx to AAAC's own Trad Exchange, general info and thrifting ideas, I did pretty good for pretty cheap this year


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Town-length overcoat, and one decidedly un-trad indulgence: cognac roper boots from Lucchese, in the ultra-soft ranch hand leather. Unfortunately, it will have to wait until Santa 2011!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My 2011 wish list includes: 

A filson 256 04 257 briefcase in dark tan, 
Brooks Brothers #8 Shell LHS or Peal and Co. penny loafer in brown. 
four pairs of chino shorts for Summer, 
new pair of deck shoes, 
some shirts and I'm good.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

2011 will be the year of frugality. That said, I want to cross the following things of my list, in no particular order:

1. Brown balmorals (Park Avenues would do fine)
2. Walnut Strands
3. A pair of Alden chukkas or boots. Just because.
4. I need a good overcoat/top coat
5. I need a good casual parka.
6. An 1818 in Navy
7. I could always use more button-down BB slim fits for my business casual wardrobe.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mississippi Mud said:


> 2011 will be a big year for me:
> 
> R.M. Williams boots
> Winter-weight tweed suit
> ...


Let Stan @ Landry's help you out with the Filson and the seersucker. You're paying a $140 premium for the tartan lining of the Barbour. My Filson weekender is one of my favorite pieces. Stan's seersucker (Hardwick, I think) is better than anything I've owned from Brooks or Haspel.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

About the only thing that I truly need is some new v-neck undershirts. I'm having a helluva time finding shirts that are long enough and have a nice deep V opening. Plenty of wants:

- tan tassel loafers
- poplin trousers
- khaki shorts
- some ties to freshen the rotation

Other than that, I'll probably pull out the spring wardrobe in March, take a look at what I have, and fill in with some snazzy fluff from James Davis or Landry's. Repeat, but with the fall goods, in September. I like keeping the local places busy.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nolan50410 said:


> About the only thing that I truly need is some new v-neck undershirts. I'm having a helluva time finding shirts that are long enough and have a nice deep V opening.


I was having a similar problem, and ended up with a pack of Hanes V-necks from Target. They actually have a deep V! So far, so good.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Hard to find, but I swear by CK micro-modal v-neck undershirts. Check the sale rack at the local Macy's if interested; they do not have them on their website.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AlanC said:


> I was having a similar problem, and ended up with a pack of Hanes V-necks from Target. They actually have a deep V! So far, so good.


+1 for Hanes, I always come back to them for my unmentionables


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

moi ausssi, in a size bigger than my usual.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Tentative thoughts for 2011:

2 suits - thinking a medium gray and some type of blue pattern.
Navy blazer to replace an old JAB that has done its duty.
Some more Mercer shirts. (Best shirt I own).
Don't need more ties but there is a BB around the corner from my office so there will be more.
PTB in some flavor of brown.
LWB in black.
Regular perusing of the Bay.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Another item on my long-term acquisitions list: a Barbour. I almost pulled the trigger on the Brooks Brothers version today at a BB outlet, but decided against it. It's one of those things where I think if I bought a substitute, I'd always be sorry I didn't just go for the real thing.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Another item on my long-term acquisitions list: a Barbour. I almost pulled the trigger on the Brooks Brothers version today at a BB outlet, but decided against it. It's one of those things where I think if I bought a substitute, I'd always be sorry I didn't just go for the real thing.


As I stated to someone else in this thread, I really think the Filson weekender is a perfectly suitable alternative to the Barbour. I've had lots of experience with both brands, and I really feel you are paying an extra $140 for the Barbour tag and the tartan lining. To each his own, but the Filson is legit.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

- BB sack navy blazer
- 1 Bookster tweed jacket
- 2 pair flannel pants
- LE Hyde Parks in blue
- Seersucker suit


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Another item on my long-term acquisitions list: a Barbour. I almost pulled the trigger on the Brooks Brothers version today at a BB outlet, but decided against it. It's one of those things where I think if I bought a substitute, I'd always be sorry I didn't just go for the real thing.


I think that if there's a theme to this thread, it's the separation of wheat from chaff. Many of us have clogged our wardrobes with "perfectly serviceable alternatives," sale items, and thrift store follies, only to find that we still long for the core of genuine articles that serve as the mighty trunk of the trad tree. While some would say, don't pay the extra $__ for the genuine article, I would say don't over-value the $__ savings when you have to live with this item for years and years. The juice isn't worth the squeeze.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I think this is very true with some core/key items. Probably the one on my list in the OP is a Tiffany engine turned slide buckle. I have a vintage sterling buckle that is quite serviceable. To the casual observer there would be no difference at all. But I have my eye on the Tiffany. I don't really want one from BB, RLPL or Ben Silver. All are great, I'm sure.

As for Filson vs. Barbour, I don't have either, but I certainly know that Filson is as "authentic" as Barbour. I use my Filson 257 every day. It was the right piece, wouldn't want a substitute. But I understand the thinking that drives you past the BB and even the Filson to the Barbour jacket. Now for someone else, the Filson might be their right piece rather than the Barbour. But once you've gotten it in your head, it's hard really to be satisfied with something else.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm all for core items: what I enjoy about, for example, Oldschoolprep's posts is the affectionate inventory of things acquired through the years, where and when bought, sometimes a reminiscence about it's finest hour. You can shop wisely and carefully, but a lot of stuff, no matter how well-made, doesn't make the cut, for countless reasons. And then there's the endless quest for novelty. And you can't wear the same thing all the time if you want to post on the forum, can you?


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I think that if there's a theme to this thread, it's the separation of wheat from chaff. Many of us have clogged our wardrobes with "perfectly serviceable alternatives," sale items, and thrift store follies, only to find that we still long for the core of genuine articles that serve as the mighty trunk of the trad tree. While some would say, don't pay the extra $__ for the genuine article, I would say don't over-value the $__ savings when you have to live with this item for years and years. The juice isn't worth the squeeze.


That's certainly what I'm going for this year. On that note, I need to add a blazer to the list. Still torn between the BB 3/2 sack or trying to search out a similar one from Press or O'Connells.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Another item on my long-term acquisitions list: a Barbour. I almost pulled the trigger on the Brooks Brothers version today at a BB outlet, but decided against it. It's one of those things where I think if I bought a substitute, I'd always be sorry I didn't just go for the real thing.


I grabbed one of these at the end of 2010 when some SF posters found out how to get 30% off at J. Crew. Getting the real deal is worth it.



Uncle Bill said:


> My 2011 wish list includes:
> 
> *A filson 256 04 257 briefcase in dark tan, *
> Brooks Brothers #8 Shell LHS or Peal and Co. penny loafer in brown.
> ...


The Filson is on my long list. Probably not next year but definitely within the next five. My lifestyle isn't formal enough to break out the Swaine Adeney but I would strongly prefer a canvas bag to the nylon one I carry regularly.



tocqueville said:


> 2011 will be the year of frugality. That said, I want to cross the following things of my list, in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Brown balmorals (Park Avenues would do fine)
> 2. Walnut Strands
> ...


The one thing on my list this year is a pair of flex welt chukkas in sand suede--maybe next Black Friday.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

In no particular order, Hober, Hober, Hober.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

*Peak and Pine*

I hear São Paulo is lovely this time of year.​
I've heard the same, but just be sure to take a gun and plenty of ammo. When you go, just pretend you are taking a vacation in Detroit or Baltimore as I believe the crime rate is pretty much the same. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> While some would say, don't pay the extra $__ for the genuine article, I would say don't over-value the $__ savings when you have to live with this item for years and years. The juice isn't worth the squeeze.


My new mantra. Well said my friend!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Wisco said:


> My new mantra. Well said my friend!


^^Exactly. When you look around your house, it's surprising how many of the "gee, that's pretty expensive" items, whether they be appliances, clothes, tools, are still on duty after years of use.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I've bought way too much stuff over the past few years and really have enough clothing/shoes. Lately, I've made it a point to make a mental list of items I want to keep me on track and prevent random purchases. The last item I bought was a Filson Mackinaw Cruiser which I just love. The only item on the list for 2011 is an Aero Leather jacket - probably the Half Belt or Long Half Belt in Horsehide. The pictures I've seen of this jackets are amazing and it's very expensive so it might be my only real clothing purchase for 2011


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Town View unlined double-sole mocs, on order. Tired of not having slippers.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I predict you'll love 'em: got pairs for son and daughter as Christmas presents, have a pair myself.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Good to know, Rambler. They look good, I can get 'em in EEE (almost impossible to find in soft-sole mocs) for my duck feet, the price is right and they're made in Maine by people who seem quite nice, at least over the phone.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the 3 items I would really like to find next year are:
navy sack blazer(on order from BB from the sale)
quality dress boots(maybe some Sargents from Pediwear)
quality chukka boots(maybe the C&J Tetbury or Alden's)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

A new navy blazer (I travel a lot and really beat them up).
Black casual loafers.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Walk-Over suede longwings

https://www.walkover.com/Product/Cambridge/White Suede


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I think that if there's a theme to this thread, it's the separation of wheat from chaff. Many of us have clogged our wardrobes with "perfectly serviceable alternatives," sale items, and thrift store follies, only to find that we still long for the core of genuine articles that serve as the mighty trunk of the trad tree. While some would say, don't pay the extra $__ for the genuine article, I would say don't over-value the $__ savings when you have to live with this item for years and years. The juice isn't worth the squeeze.


Amen, Brother Trip. That will be my mantra going forward. I am going to wear the living poop out of my lesser prior purchases over the first half of the year (while losing weight, of course), to work in my newer better gear that I already have bought/on order. The added room will be a bonus.

I am giving my A-2 to my son, and getting an Aero Leather for moi. That and a nice new watch will be it for 2011.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I was doing a search and came across this thread from about a year back. Thought I'd resurface it so that folks could see how they did. There's still a few months to make good on your 2011 resolutions.

As for myself, I was able to secure a pair of shell ptb's--mission accomplished.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Rolex Explorer I


Accomplished?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Great idea. Looking at my little list I can see that my priorities got adjusted. After moving into a house with a lot of decrepit land in the spring, things like Rolexes got pushed off the list. No four figure watches until some of the big ticket house stuff is under control.

The theme really became one of solidifying the core of my wardrobe. I entered the year with the most bulging closet to date and the variety of quality and fit was more than I could realistically manage. I had a "Come to Buckley" meeting and made peace with a few things that weren't working (Bill's and J.Press specifically) and started to thin the herd while adding more of what I really found myself wearing every day.

In terms of specific items to acquire before the end of fy11, gay shoes have been added to the list, though I'm still torn between trying to sneak some into the closet or whether to double down with some kilim carpet slippers.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> Accomplished?


As you can see above, the Rolex plan went out the window. You can repair a lot of woodpecker holes for $6k.

On the watch front, however, my wife got me a Max Bill watch which I'm completely in love with, and I also picked up the Seiko tank watch on eBay for about $40 after reading an interesting article on Ivy Style that mentioned that Flusser wore one and it was mistaken for a Cartier. I like when people compliment it and I remark that you can't beat a Seiko. Take that, Greenwich.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Those Kilim's are more like it!!

I still wouldn't wear them in town, however.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The only thing I listed was BB unlined #8 LHS, and I acquired them in the spring.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

interesting ... I see I projected a relining of my favorite, 25 y.o. topcoat, cost about $150, check; a new fedora, check; reweaving a moth damaged BB blue flannel suit, attempted, but on closer inspection, I found another 10 holes in it, and had to pitch it; a couple of BB bds, one pink, one blue, check. Quite modest really, and mostly successful, except for a few unplanned purchases, half a dozen Hober ties, 4 pair of Aldens, 2 pair OC's cav twill trousers, a few sweaters from ebay and the exchange, a montecristi ....


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Wisco said:


> I've come a long way since joining AACC. Thanks to all of you for helping me learn and at times being the unseen support group to justify some serious eBay buying. Like many, I initially focused on getting more stuff. I need more stuff... oh look that's on sale... maybe if I bid late I'll get it for a steal. And so I did.
> 
> What I find is that I wear only 20-30% of all these things. I have the basics of fall/winter (a good gray flannel suit, a solid navy suit, a POW plaid flannel suit, a hop sack blazer and a few nice tweed jackets) and summer (tan cotton and wool suits, a seersucker jacket, a few nice lighter weight plaid jackets and a 3/2 BB navy blazer). So what to do in 2011? Sell off or Goodwill some of my collection to focus on what fits and what I enjoy. I have come to realize the folly of my "stuff obsession". Mea culpa.
> 
> ...


I am happy to report that I am making progress on my 2011 goals. My weight has been stable at -15 lbs since last year, though I would like to lose another 10 lbs. Exercise came in fits and spurts, but overall I'm also going in the right direction. My acquisitions have slowed to a trickle, though I did make some progress on my key items list:

*Check.* A pair of brown Crockett and Jones Belgrave oxford shoes. One half size too big from Da Bay, but I can live with it for now. Black will have to wait.
*Check*. A nice brown monk strap, also possibly Crockett and Jones. Spot on size from Pediwear in the UK
*Pass.* A tuxedo, probably a shawl collar jacket and midnight blue instead of black
*In progress.* A few shirts to replace ones that really don't fit well, have shrunk or have collars that don't suit my face

As I have culled the herd, I also have taken a whole lot of stuff to the alterations tailor to see if things can be nipped a bit with my weight loss and other relevant changes. What can't be fixed has gone to the Exchange and then to Goodwill.

There is a certain satisfaction to doing more with less.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Good for you Wisco!

Rambler that is too funny... I've got to go back now and see my own forecast vs. actual purchases.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> ..., and that's it, _IT! _except for .... :icon_smile_wink:


Here it is friend :icon_smile:


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Not much left of 2011 but I need to start thinking about sweaters for winter. I have lots but they're threadbare. Love Shaggy Dogs and fisherman's, but they're probably too warm. So I'll probably go for a couple of lambswools or merinos. Genuine Fair Isles maybe? Undecided on v-neck or crew.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

dorji said:


> ^^You will like them!
> 
> 1. LHS
> 2. Ravello Longwings
> 3. Nicer hangers for coats, shirts. Some sort of shetland/ winter woolens storage unit(s), maybe little cedar boxes or an antique chest....


1. Check
2. Done
3. I've looked around at everything from new amish-made to turn of the century antique. Sometimes the search for perfect breeds inaction...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> 1. Check
> 2. Done
> 3. I've looked around at everything from new amish-made to turn of the century antique. Sometimes the search for perfect breeds inaction...


nephew,
two out of three is very good


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Trip English said:


> In terms of specific items to acquire before the end of fy11, gay shoes have been added to the list, though I'm still torn between trying to sneak some into the closet or whether to double down with some kilim carpet slippers.


It's as if those were created by a scientist in a labratory in the future, engineered to be the most perfect thing I shouldn't buy.

I have far too many shoes.
I have too many kilim rugs.

if they incorporated a book, and a hand-plane I'd fear or my life.

of course I love them.

What is a "Come to Buckley" meeting?


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Always fun to look at some of your old writing. According to my words I "need[ed]" some of these things. On the other hand, though, I notice that I gave myself eighteen months to get these absolute necessities.

Got: tassels, pennies (though it was another pair of crappy ones), prep school tie (emblematic rather than the striped, which I was given as a new boy but lost somehow a few years ago), surcingles (which is what I meant to write instead of ribbon belts, which I don't particularly like), gray/cream socks, Mercer white OCBDs (just two), Gitman blue pinpoint, ties, tattersalls/Viyellas.

"Need": khaki/tan suit, college tie, hat, PTBs, navy cotton suit, Bills, flannels (bought a pair from Brooks but returned them), new khaki shorts.



M. Morgan said:


> Lots of repeats of items I have but need more of, as I cull the losers and stock up on my favorites:
> 
> Tassel loafers
> Penny loafers
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> With my real needs are naught and my wants few, my procurement intentions for 2011 are as follows:
> 
> 1. If LeatherSoul brings back those Alden Ranger Mocs, with the plantation crepe soles (preferably with the uppers crafted of Chromexcel, rather than shell cordovan), I will surely add a pair to my collection.
> 
> ...


Egads! Looking back, that pair of Alden Ranger mocs turned out to be six new pairs of shoes/boots (three pair of Aldens, two pair of AE's and one pair of RM Williams) ;the cotton poplin khaki suit was replaced with a sale purchase from O'Connell's; and while I was not able to find the Pendleton Mills cardigan I was seeking, I did pick-up a nice Pendleton Mill's Stewart plaid sweater vest...that I have yet to find the opportunity to wear!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, I'm not religious so a Come to Jesus meeting wouldn't mean anything. So instead I'll come to WFB, him being a reasonable patriarchal figure of trad-dom.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Trip English said:


> a few things that weren't working (Bill's and J.Press specifically) and started to thin the herd while adding more of what I really found myself wearing every day.


Trip English--What wasn't working with the Bill's and J. Press?

Thanks!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

In all garments I've looked for a cut that's in no way constricting, but with as little extra fabric as possible. Sometimes this is a slim fit, sometimes not. 

I was struck by Bills for both their quality, which is outstanding, and their breadth of selection in color and material. I went for the slimmest cut, which is the M3. I own about 7 pair altogether and like them, but the leg opening is just too wide. I'll probably experiment with getting a pair tailored, but the thought of adding an additional $45+ to an already expensive pair of pants (they have yet to come across STP in the colors, styles, and size that I'm looking for) is just too much. 

So I'm currently well stocked on Rugby chinos which I've been wearing since 2004 when Rugby opened. I wanted to jump up to a made in the USA high quality brand, but the transplant just didn't take. I'm thinking of trying Epaulet, which seem to be cut similar from a heavyweight material and are made in the US. 

As for Press, this has been one of the biggest disappointments in my transition to traditional clothing. Held as the holy grail and certainly the largest single chain of "trad" mens shops, I was eager to adopt their staple Shaggy Dog sweaters, sack coats, etc. Unfortunately the quality of most of the jackets I've gotten, from any of the three ranges, has been disappointing and the fit is barely a step above something from Macy's. The shoulders are some of the stiffest out there and while I still like the "idea" of Press, the reality of the chain leaves very little for me. 

Instead I've come to wear mostly Ralph Lauren sport coats and have also found Brooks Brothers Regent fit to be pretty good depending on the country of origin. They're mostly double vented and darted, but both generally feature an elegant 3/2 roll (which I love) and very soft shoulders (which I can't live without). I've also dabbled in some Italian goods in this department, but best not to mention them too much 'round here.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> In all garments I've looked for a cut that's in no way constricting, but with as little extra fabric as possible. Sometimes this is a slim fit, sometimes not.
> 
> I was struck by Bills for both their quality, which is outstanding, and their breadth of selection in color and material. I went for the slimmest cut, which is the M3. I own about 7 pair altogether and like them, but the leg opening is just too wide. I'll probably experiment with getting a pair tailored, but the thought of adding an additional $45+ to an already expensive pair of pants (they have yet to come across STP in the colors, styles, and size that I'm looking for) is just too much.
> 
> ...


nephew,
consider hickey freeman


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Just back from that trip to Scotland and did, in fact, buy the Orvis travel blazer before going and it served me well on the trip. While in Edinbugh I did purchase a private label Chrysalis shooting coat from a firm on Queen Street named Stewart,Christie & Co. Ltd that I happened to see out of a tour bus window and went back to visit. It is a wonderful store that advertises itsself ad Tailors, Clothiers and Saddlers. They are shipping the tweed coat and it should arrive this week. One additional purchase this year is one of the Orvis tweed and leather vests. That travelled with me to Scotland as well and came in handy a couple of days. All in all a successful year with retirement and the long awaited trip to Scotland.
Cheers, Tom


----------

